# Predator calls, Coyote calls, Fox calls, Bear calls, Bobcat calls, Mountain Lion calls, Distressed rabbit, Distressed cottontail



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been able to make more predator calls lately. My web site www.predatorcalls4u.com has new pictures of several of the calls. And I have sold 12 pairs of cottontail and jackrabbit calls. I have also sold 16 raccoon squallers. All in the last three weeks. I am greatful as this is the off season. All of my calls are made out of gunstock walnut.







Look closely at the grade of the wood. It is very high quality grain and the features are exquisite! The good things are the better wood is harder and take a beating in the field. It also makes sound more natural soundings of the distressed rabbit. I have had the reeds for these calls made for me because I just wasn't pleased with what the market had to offer. I sell them for 30.00 a pair and they are of excellent quality. I will need you to pay for shipping. It should be 5.00 to 6.00 dollars. If you'd like a complete list of calls available with photos of those calls, you can email me at [email protected]














Thank you for letting me post.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful looking call's EMC2 I hope you do well with them.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Mattuk. The Predator calls I make are the very best I can make. I won't shave time off making them. Each one takes right at an hour. Sometimes more. I can't help but think the economy is giving us more time to hunt. Maybe thats why the off season is hot too. I sure like your links. Oh, I also make some fawn bleats that call in the deer really well. A deer call? I never thought I'd be making those. When I tried it, it's like the night of the living dead but they are deer coming at you. Thank you for the nice compliment.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your more than welcome. If you follow the upnorthjournal link and go to the blog page you'll find my blog there.

This is a roe deer call we have over here that will also call muntjac deer. It will produce fawn distress, doe in heat and doe in distress.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never seen anything like that Matt. Very interesting. EM2 those are some beautiful calls !! And made in America.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

What's it sound like?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

The fawn distress. What does the Fawn distress sound like. Intresting! And Yes, Thanks B44. My calls, the wood, the reeds, finish All USA products. I make every single one of them also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a call like that... It imitates a cow or calf elk


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

The fawn bleat I make sound like a like a little deer. I have seen a little fawn that was letting out the distress sounds and they are (best discripiton I can muster) deep toned little goat kinda uuuhhhhHaaaawwwwwzz then repeated after a two second gap and about forever and ever. If you heard one well there ya go. Kinda tough to describe. I have made one call by mistake and one for a friend. They work crazy good. But they are about the size of a large frozen orange juice can. Yep a draw back for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They sound interesting for sure E=mc2. The size isn't much of a drawback if it works, and you can carry it and your rifle at the same time.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Youngdon, good job chiming in, What are you able to use the call for? I am always intrested in trying something that is new to me. I will look into it a little further.
About my fawn bleat, Even the first ones Ya just put them in the day pack and pull the call out when your at the stand. W/ lanyard it works just fine. I have gotten it down in size from the first ones by having a reed manufacturer work with me as to what I was trying to achieve. They made me some reeds for that purpose. Sweet!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use the elk call to hunt elk when drawn I believe it is called a "hoochie mama" by carlson calls I could be mistaken.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I use the elk call to hunt elk when drawn I believe it is called a "hoochie mama" by carlson calls I could be mistaken.


 I have one also, works great


----------

